# Do I need an air pump in my planted tank?



## Royal Pleco (Sep 11, 2011)

I am getting aa 40 Long tomorrow. Iam going to use Excel for co2... running 2 AQ 70's for filtration. (also makes some splash) Do my fish need an air pump? Would it be taking away from excel co2 output? 
should I just run airstone at night when lights are off?
Thanks. Tank will be heavily planted.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

lots of people run one at night. I don't run one ever.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing. The most common answer I get is to check on your fish a couple times during the night. As long as they aren't gulping air at the surface, you're okay. If they are gulping air, then add and air pump at night.

(Also, it's a good idea to have an air pump on hand in case you ever have to treat ich by cranking the temperature way up to 85F, in which case you will definitely want to add some extra air.)


----------



## Royal Pleco (Sep 11, 2011)

The problem is that I am not running co2 as you must are....so you are getting SOME oxygen in the tank..... I will be using excel.... anyone out there using excel and no air pump?/? or just no co2 and no air pump


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't need an air pump. Air pumps are great for running sponge filters and maybe for some special conditions as Smeagol mentioned. For regular use, you won't need them. If you need more oxygen in the tank, you can adjust your AQs to make more splash, which would be more efficient than most air pumps.


----------



## Absntmind (Jul 16, 2012)

Excel is not CO2 and cannot be dissipated with surface agitation. Air stones or surface movement does not affect excel in any way.

That said, an air stone would not be necessary in your case (low tech and using excel).


----------

